# Grocery Shopping on a FUCKING weekday



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Day off today, so decided to go shopping as I've run out of everything from anchovies all the way through to wine (dontcha love alphabetical shopping? much more fun!)

only the supermarket was full of mental outpatients, window lickers, oxygen thieving old grannies who can't steer a trolley, mums with annoying toddlers and the local unemployables......

gah - never again!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL well you know the saying ...'if you can't beat them join em'  !!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thats the Welsh for you


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> only the supermarket was full of mental outpatients, window lickers, oxygen thieving old grannies who can't steer a trolley, mums with annoying toddlers and the local unemployables......


And whinging gits?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

no that was just me


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I meant you, stupid


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sorry you are normally useless at sarcasm, irony and wit, so I couldn't be sure


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

*hehehehehehe* !!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

are you laughing WITH me or AT me...?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Did ya pull?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> Did ya pull?


Does Tim usually go for


> ... mental outpatients, window lickers, oxygen thieving old grannies who can't steer a trolley, mums with annoying toddlers and the local unemployables......


???


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Why do you think I asked the question? I've been out in Cardiff!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

no sheep, else I'd be interested!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> no sheep, else I'd be interested!


LOL ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

You can always rely on pisspott to take insults in good humour - top man!

Actually, no insult in that is there? Wanker!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think they laid on a bus. And I mean a special bus, with the accent on "special"......

Y'know - for the kind of people that still point and smile at planes....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Are you taking the piss? I do that


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Are you taking the piss? I do that


Sorry, I didn't know you were from East Anglia.....


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> only the supermarket was full of mental outpatients, window lickers,


Sure you were in a supermarket, and you hadn't wandered into a mirror shop by accident?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

Wot gets me are people who stand in the queue staring vacantly into space doing nothing then rummage around forever in their fucking handbags/wallets afterwards. Get yer bloody wad out while you're standing in the queue you idiots!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Wot gets me are people who stand in the queue staring vacantly into space doing nothing then rummage around forever in their fucking handbags/wallets afterwards. Get yer bloody wad out while you're standing in the queue you idiots!


...and then pay by cheque :


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

> ...and then pay by cheque Â :


No no no no no. Paying with small change counting it out penny by fucking penny and/or special offer coupons or gift vouchers!!!


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Try my local supermarkets where you wait 5 minutes for about 3 quids worth of change because the norman no stars working the till ran out and thats after standing behind some cunt who bought a bottle of fanta (we are talking less than 50 pence here) and pays by fucking credit card and the previous family who were going for guiness world record for amount of coupons used in one session and then ALSO pays by gold Amex - fuckers. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Havent any of you heard of on-line shopping!! Pushing a trolley around a supermarket - not cool, waste of time!
Just select your items on-line, pay, and by magic, your shopping is delivered by a nice man with a van.
What more could a girl want?
???


----------

